# Mid Wales and West Midlands anyone ??



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi

Who drive to Waxstock from Mid Wales and West Midlands on Sunday ??

Should we set a meeting place to go all together there ??


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

I may be going thats if I can get time off?


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Will be heading down from Tamworth... not 100% sure what time yet though.

Most logical place to meet would be Corley services by Junc.3 of the M6. 

Havent planned a route yet but was thinking M6, A14... not sure if this is the most straight forward route though.


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

I haven't a clue , gonna rely on the Tom tom ha ha


----------



## MonkeyP (Jul 7, 2012)

hi mate im coming from the midlands. did start a thread earlier

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=275203


----------

